# Model Power Haunted House



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This is the Haunted House from Model Power. It's 1/87 (HO) scale. 










I built this during October for Halloween. In this picture, it isn't mounted to it's sidewalk tile. More photos to come!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

CREEPY! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

That looks like some of old houses in my neighborhood. Most of them are maintained, but some of them have sggging front porch roofs that look just like that. I don't see many shutters though.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Is there a website where you can check those out ??


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cooool!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Veery coool!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Haunted House from model power....did not know it existed. Thanks for posting and I will have ot look this one up.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Train Sets have a lot of wierd buildings. There's a N scale Haunted Village set. Check a Walther's Catalogue!


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I used to know a man from Austria that built a beautiful train layout with a small village with a train station situated in the Alps with meadows, a lake, grazing cattle , and sheep. It kind of looked like the scenery from the sound of music, only more compact. He let his imagination run wild and did a nice job of making it look real. I think he missed his homeland and figured that if he was never going to live in Austria again, that, at least he could have a little piece of Austria in his spare bedroom. I used to go in his room for hours and just stare in amazement at all the work he did.

It would be cool if a fan of horror and haunted themes went all out and built wherever his imagination took him. Haunted houses, Frankenstein's castle on a hill, a sea monster coming out of a lake, a UFO landing in a clearing of a forest, artificial moonlight, trick or treaters walking down a sidewalk. It could even have a haunted train. It may not be as beautifal as the Austrian Alps, but it would be somthing neat to look at for fans. Especially around Halloween. Has anyone ever seen a train layout with a theme like this?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

That's a great idea, I wish I had the space to do something like that. Your imagination could run amok, and a scratch-builder's dream.
Plus, since most horror tales come from Europe ( Gothic ) anyhow you could include the Austrian-German countryside.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

After his daughters grew up and moved out of the house he got complete use of the room.

Mabey a train diorama of the Carpathian Mountains with "Dracula's Castle" and a little road going from the castle all the way doen to a village with a river going along side it.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Mabey a train diorama of the Carpathian Mountains with "Dracula's Castle" and a little road going from the castle all the way down to the Arefu Valley with a village and the river Arges at the foot of the mountain... I think it's too much work for me at the moment. Perhaps "Madcap Romanian" will run with this ?


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

haunted train layout is a great idea, use a steam engine (diesle would be to strange looking on it and deck the engine out with cobwebs and a skeleton crew (literally)


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd love to do this, but my current Model Rail Road is using stuff my Dad and I made back in the earily 1980's and stuff I've been building recently.

However, there are a LOT of "Scary Stuff" for model Rail Roads. A look into my Walther's Catalog reveals the following:

Structures : 

Faller - Falkenneck's Hunter's Lodge could become a neat Castle Brahm type structure.
272-193385
- Lichtenstein Castle - Slightly smaller than HO so it doesn't overpower a layout. best used in background. 272-130245
- Rabenstein Castle - Same scale as above. 272-130244

Downtown Deco - Grimm's Funeral Home - Lazer Cut paper roof shingles. 244-1030

Kibri - Although these 5 buildings are suppose to be from Switzerland, they would make a great Romanian setting. They have stone and thick white plaster outsides, typical of the old world. I know, I was there! 

- Mountain House in Palu - 405-8809
- Mountain House in Fextal - 405-8810
- Mountain House in Steinbock - 405-8811
- Mountain House in Sils - 405-8812
- Barn with Fence - 405-8814
- City wall with round tower in Weil - 405-8915
- Outdoor Chapel with Accessories - 405-9780

Model Power - Haunted House - 490-486

Polar Lights Psycho House (Not in Walther's Catalogue, but HO scale)

Noch - Castle Ruins - 528-58600

SS LTD - Dorthy's Home - Victorian House - 650-1125

Vollmer - Vampire Villa - 770-3679 - Add in "Fog Generator" 770-4114 - sold seporatly
- House of the Witch - 770-3851
- Haunted Rothenberg Tower - 770-3900
- Ghost Train - Carnaval ride - 770-3627

Woodland Scenics - Maple Leaf Cemetery - 785-131

Figures : 

Busch - 4 figure set with Accessories for Halloween - Ho 1150

Original Preiser - Vampire - 590-29074
- Female Vampire - 590-29075
- Devil - 590-29078
- Demonic Creature - 590-29079
- Grim Reaper w/sickle - 590-29004
- TV/Movie Crew w/cameras - 590-10062 and Film Crew 590-10421
- Funeral - Protestant 590-10519
- Funeral - Catholic 590-10520
- Funeral Attendants 590-10521
- Figures in National Costumes - 590-24604

Woodland Scenics - Toombstones 785-1856

Vehicles:

Life-Like - 1950 Mercury Hearse - 433-1694

Busch - 1992 Chevy Impala "Area 51" with pink alien figure - 189-47621
- 1929 Ford 1-Ton Panel Truck Hearse 189-47721
- UFO Flying Saucer - 189-1010

Jordan Highway minatures - Horse Drawn Hearse - 360-106

Original Prieser - Horse Drawn Taxi - 590-30452

Scenery:

Busch - Pumpkin Patch 189-1201
- Grain Field with Crop Circles - 189-1311
- Forrest/Medow starter Set - 189-6043

There's so much more, but I thought these would be good for starters.

Talk to you soon!


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Romanian,

That's a cool list. I didn't know that so many things existed in train scales. I have a few of those castles in my kit stock pile because my wife likes castles. I can think of a couple of HO sized structures to to add.

Polar Lights (or Aurora) Addam's Family House in HO scale
Munster's House (Cult TV Man) in HO scale


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The Addams Family house is actually somewhere in the 1/72nd scale or possibly 1/64th to 1/50th.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I think I once figured that the Addam's family was 1/72nd. I remember thinking that the Addam's Family figures in the windows were too large for the scale of the house.

But, you are correct. HO is more like 1/87th. It's close but not exact. You know your train scales better than I do. Unfortunately, train scales are stuck on the use of letters.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

O scale is 1:43
HO or OO is 1/2 O scale 1:87
N or OOO is 1/2 HO Scale or 1:160

The 1/72 Scale is aproximatly S scale. Harder to find.

The joys of owning a hobby shop. You HAVE to know your scales!


----------

